# Zebras headling the news



## PARAGUAY (2 Jun 2016)

Our favourite Zebra Danios made BBC news this morning because of its ability to regenerate its heart its ability to do this is heading research that may help heart damage and conditions in humans,unique fish


----------



## dw1305 (3 Jun 2016)

Hi all,





PARAGUAY said:


> Our favourite Zebra Danios made BBC news this morning because of its ability to regenerate its heart its ability to do this is heading research that may help heart damage and conditions in humans,unique fish


They are a huge experimental organism, they even have their own <"scientific journal">.

My understanding is that the fundamental genes that regulate the formation of limbs and organs are the same in all vertebrates (<"the genes are "conserved">), but that mammals have lost the ability to re-generate organs etc. when they are adult (embryonic stem cells can).

If you want a reasonably accessible introduction Steve Jones book <"The Language of Genes"> is a good read.

I've got an acquaintance at Bath University who has a lab that works on Zebra Danio <"neural crest cells">. 

cheers Darrel


----------

